# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Havainnot paikallis- ja lähiliikenteestä, maaliskuu 2012

## killerpop

Ma 19.3.2012

Satakunnan Liikenne #125 linjalla 54 Tampere-Ideapark-Vesilahti. Tällä autolla ei kaiketi aiemmin olekaan ajettu Tampereelle/Tampereelta. Muutenkin nalleväriset autot reitillä ovat olleet hyvin vähissä.

----------


## Eppu

> Ma 19.3.2012
> 
> Satakunnan Liikenne #125 linjalla 54 Tampere-Ideapark-Vesilahti. Tällä autolla ei kaiketi aiemmin olekaan ajettu Tampereelle/Tampereelta. Muutenkin nalleväriset autot reitillä ovat olleet hyvin vähissä.


Tjaa... Taitaa noita nallevärisiä olla enää 2 kpl jäljellä, eli tämä ja Pori-Harjavalta -reitillä käytössä oleva #16. Tai ainakaan äkkiseltään ei tuu mieleen muita...

----------


## ana

Voi vaan todeta, että onni onnettomuudessa...

http://www.mtv3.fi/uutiset/kotimaa.s...ereisen-penkin

----------


## ana

TKL 20.3.

#1/30

----------


## killerpop

Ti 20.3.

Paunu #111/90x lisäautona iltapäivästä mm 1605 Pyynikintorilta. Pääasiassa tuossa lisälähdössä näkee matalalattia-autoja (vuoroauton ollessa korkea), tällä kertaa molemmat vuoron lähdöt ajettiin korkeilla. Kyllähän tuolla autolla on historiansa aikana ajeltu paljonkin Teiskossa, mutta liikenteen järjestämistavan muututtua kesällä 2011, on auto ollut jokseenkin evakossa Teiskon liikenteestä.

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

21.3.
TKL #224 vilkutti hätävilkkuja Pyynikin uimahallilla Pirkankadun puolella.

#239 käynyt Virossa, perässä lukee "busland.ee".

#242 saanut uuden ulkoasun sisälle, mm. penkkikankaat on vaihdettu.

----------


## Rester

> 21.3.
> 
> #242 saanut uuden ulkoasun sisälle, mm. penkkikankaat on vaihdettu.


Myös tämä auto on käynyt Virossa peruskorjauksessa, on ilmeisesti vain jäänyt "mainosteippaus" perään tekemättä.

----------


## PepeB

> 21.3.
> TKL #224 vilkutti hätävilkkuja Pyynikin uimahallilla Pirkankadun puolella.
> 
> #239 käynyt Virossa, perässä lukee "busland.ee".
> 
> #242 saanut uuden ulkoasun sisälle, mm. penkkikankaat on vaihdettu.


No oli jo aikakin antaa pientä "kasvojenkohotusta" vanhemmille Scaloille!  :Smile:

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

> Myös tämä auto on käynyt Virossa peruskorjauksessa, on ilmeisesti vain jäänyt "mainosteippaus" perään tekemättä.


Joo, se siinä hämäs kun ei mainostettu buslandia.
Kattoon on kyllä saatu siellä aika mielenkiintoinen väritys :Very Happy:

----------


## Wiima sen pitää olla

22.3. TKL #239 hinattiin pois Keskustorilta linjan 30 laiturista n. kello 18:45. Kuulemma olisi ollut moottorissa jotain vikaa (jos siis kuulin oikein).

----------


## killerpop

Maaliskuun aikana on nähty myös seutulipputeipattu LL #40 linjalla, josta vihdoin kuva. Eli kuudesta 8500LE:stä tämä yksilö on teipattu poikkeavasti, muut (#7, #8, #9, #10 ja #56) ovat LL:n raidoissa.

----------


## Elias

27.3.

TKL #221 / 5

Linjalla 5 on tätä nykyä joka päivä eri auto, midin lähdettyä yli kuukautta sitten.. Kuitenkin ensimmäinen kerta, kun teliauto ko. linjalla.

----------


## ana

Tuolla linjalla on tosiaan ollu vaihtelevaa kalustoa viime aikoina. Todennäköisesti kaikille matkustajille oli istumapaikka  :Smile:

----------


## Elias

Värikästä kalustoa linjalla 5 kyllä, tässä yli viikon ajan keräillyt ja nappaillut kuvia, koska tulee joka aamu vastaan..  :Laughing: 

Linja 5

19.3.2012 - TKL#631
20.3.2012 - TKL#640
21.3.2012 - TKL#646
22.3.2012 - TKL#631
23.3.2012 - TKL#631
24.3.2012 - TKL#637
25.3.2012 - TKL#654
26.3.2012 - TKL#638
27.3.2012 - TKL#221
28.3.2012 - TKL#634

----------

